# bolens site



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

here is a bolens site what l though your guys mite like has any one been there 

http://jacqueslacasse.tripod.com/Bolens/Estatekeeper/page7.htm


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

That site is one of the first Bolens sites I visited. It’s operated by 
Jacques Lasasse, he has obviously put a tremendous amount of time
and effort into it, and I applaud him for it. Jacques’s site has some
old Bolens manuals and brochures available for Downloading.

BTW…There are other Bolens sites that offer additional literature 
but with all due respect to these site operators I want to say that our 
Bolens forum has more information available for Downloading than 
any other site I have seen. In fact, I would safely say, our site has 
more scanned manuals then all of the other Bolens sites combined. 

But where we really shine is in the Moderator dept. I visit (rarely post)
5 other Bolens forums, every day. Our Bolens moderator, sixchows, is
by far, the most knowledgeable, obliging and responsive Bolens 
moderator on the entire internet. 
:blacksuit Da-Man


----------



## bigl22 (Sep 16, 2003)

I have to agree with every t hing that aegt5K has posted concerning the BOLENS[ peace and blessings be upon that name] site here -- the best, most thourough and easiest to us is this one here --


----------

